# Right exercise for me



## Spireite72 (May 8, 2018)

need to find a fun but good calorie burning exercise that’s also not to stressful on the heart (heart attack) I’m 2 weeks away from been able to start light exercise. Been walking everyday so far. I’m determined to lose the weight diet is working so far but want to get fit as well. Has anyone experience or can offer recommendations please.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 8, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> need to find a fun but good calorie burning exercise that’s also not to stressful on the heart (heart attack) I’m 2 weeks away from been able to start light exercise. Been walking everyday so far. I’m determined to lose the weight diet is working so far but want to get fit as well. Has anyone experience or can offer recommendations please.


Any activity is beneficial...I am walking...I also have an exercise bike...which to my disbelief (and the family) I use regularly...are you seeing your GP or nurse...you could have a word with them about how much exercise you could do...and what type...best to build up a bit of stamina first...take things from there.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 8, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Any activity is beneficial...I am walking...I also have an exercise bike...which to my disbelief (and the family) I use regularly...are you seeing your GP or nurse...you could have a word with them about how much exercise you could do...and what type...best to build up a bit of stamina first...take things from there.


Yes expecting a call today. And waiting for an appointment at the cardiac rehab program it’s a 16 week cause at my local health club


----------



## Bubbsie (May 8, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> Yes expecting a call today. And waiting for an appointment at the cardiac rehab program it’s a 16 week cause at my local health club


Sounds positive Spireite...get some professional advice about the best form of exercise given the heart issues...as for the weight loss I wouldn't rush that too much...as long as it comes off steadily...you may even find the Metformin helps with the weight reduction...it was formerly a 'diet' pill until the benefits for T2 were discovered.


----------



## trophywench (May 8, 2018)

Local Gym programmes are good - it's like 'light' circuit training in a group with other cardiac rehab patients.  The instructor will usually do an assessment/show you how to use the equipment and do the exercises properly first of course, to assess how long you need to persist on each one.

You'll enjoy it!


----------



## Spireite72 (May 8, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Local Gym programmes are good - it's like 'light' circuit training in a group with other cardiac rehab patients.  The instructor will usually do an assessment/show you how to use the equipment and do the exercises properly first of course, to assess how long you need to persist on each one.
> 
> You'll enjoy it!


Thank you probably the best way forward so I don’t overstretch myself to start with.


----------



## Heath o (May 8, 2018)

I find puregym cheapest spireite I pay £15 a month for anytime or £10 a month for for certain times on the 15 one all the classes are free


----------



## Spireite72 (May 8, 2018)

Heath o said:


> I find puregym cheapest spireite I pay £15 a month for anytime or £10 a month for for certain times on the 15 one all the classes are free


We have a year pass for our local sports centre £352 for the year upto 6 members per household. We get access to the pool,gym, all classes and courts but have to book times on some. Luckily the rehab is run from the centre. We only used the pool before guess I’ll see a lot more of the place now.


----------



## Heath o (May 8, 2018)

That's good going that spireite packages round here are expensive


----------



## Heath o (May 8, 2018)

That's good going that spireite packages round here are expensive


----------



## HOBIE (May 8, 2018)

My exercize bike dose Heart rate, Miles, Gradient & the washing up  A walk is good for anyone. Good luck


----------



## trophywench (May 8, 2018)

Hobie that's a big FIB!  LOL

In Nuneaton & Bedworth, we have something called Passport for Leisure - costs a whole £1 per person and gives access to virtually everything the Leisure Centres do, with no further charge.


----------



## Lizzzie (May 15, 2018)

PICK something that appeals to you and fits in with your life.  To narrow it down, perhaps decide if you’re a sociable team-motivated type or a do it alone type, or want to join a class.  Then see what’s available locally at your level.    I am a loner who likes to exercise whenever I feel like it and not bother about too much kit.  For me, fast walking is the best exercise anyone can do.  I have also found lots of exciting things out about my local area, from thinking ‘I wonder where this goes....?’


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 22, 2018)

Good luck with the rehab @Spireite72 - hope you find something that helps you tone up, improves heart health and - most importantly - that you enjoy!


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> My exercize bike dose Heart rate, Miles, Gradient & the washing up  A walk is good for anyone. Good luck


Hobie I think I've been had...my exercise bike doesn't do the washing up?.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 22, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Good luck with the rehab @Spireite72 - hope you find something that helps you tone up, improves heart health and - most importantly - that you enjoy!


Thank you I’m itching to get started now I have lots more energy now as I get better each day and with all the weight loss looking forward to doing lots of fun outdoors thing with my little one this summer. He needs the quality time as much as I need the exercise. He’s been through way to much over the last few weeks for an 8 year old daddy’s boy. Asked me( more made me promise) when I got out of hospital. If I was going to die.broke my heart. I told him I wasn’t planning on going anywhere for a long long time.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> Thank you I’m itching to get started now I have lots more energy now as I get better each day and with all the weight loss looking forward to doing lots of fun outdoors thing with my little one this summer. He needs the quality time as much as I need the exercise. He’s been through way to much over the last few weeks for an 8 year old daddy’s boy. Asked me( more made me promise) when I got out of hospital. If I was going to die.broke my heart. I told him I wasn’t planning on going anywhere for a long long time.


Spireite kids are so resilient he'll forget that period soon enough...once you are up and 'running' (pun intended) that will be a distant memory for him...he'll be fine.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 22, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> He’s been through way to much over the last few weeks for an 8 year old daddy’s boy. Asked me( more made me promise) when I got out of hospital. If I was going to die.broke my heart. I told him I wasn’t planning on going anywhere for a long long time.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 22, 2018)

Spireite are you under a cardiac specialist nurse?  Ask them.  They should have some general advice, and you might get 10 minutes with a Physio & get some exercises from them.  Take note of how comfortable you feeling when doing anything.

For calorie burning, I don't know.
I believe walking is supposed to be good for the heart.  (Though I think they're just want to tells us to walk, whatever the condition )  Slowly build up. (I was told to initially do nothing. No washing up, walking, vacuuming, no lifting or carring, nothing. Then 10 minutes walking a day max, for a week. Then 15 minutes.)
The rehab will give you ideas of exercises you can do at home.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 22, 2018)

trophywench said:


> - it's like 'light' circuit training in a group with other cardiac rehab patients.


Find something like that. We've got general get everyone healthy ones round here. They have several heart patients, and do similar exercises to in cardio rehab. And to the exercises I was given to do at home (while waiting for rehab).


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 22, 2018)

Is it a month?  What adive were you given?
As a heart patient myself, I find this area kind of scary. I'll see if I can find up some info I was given.  However, I'm kind of hesitant about giving too strong advice.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 22, 2018)

No driving for 4 weeks. No lifting ,exercise other than light walking ,no house work or gardening for 4 weeks then light house work and start walking a little more for another 2 weeks. I have my rehab assessment on the 5th June then start my rehab 6 weeks 2 days a week at my local health centre. They have a gym pool and do lots of fitness classes. I.m a member so I can then carry on with the program they put me on.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 22, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> No lifting ,exercise other than light walking ,no house work or gardening for 4 weeks then light house work and start walking a little more for another 2 weeks.


Same as me.
There's this thing called Nordic walking.  There's Nordic walking groups round here (poss supported by the council).  They sometimes throw in a few exercises too. It's normal walking with sticks that look like the things skiers have to me, which are provided for free.  It's supposed to work the upper body.  Maybe something to put on the calender to start after rehab.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> No driving for 4 weeks. No lifting ,exercise other than light walking ,no house work or gardening for 4 weeks then light house work and start walking a little more for another 2 weeks. I have my rehab assessment on the 5th June then start my rehab 6 weeks 2 days a week at my local health centre. They have a gym pool and do lots of fitness classes. I.m a member so I can then carry on with the program they put me on.


Good luck with your appointment.


----------

